# Angels Encarmine Sanguinary Guard



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Here are some Sanguinary Guard from the Angels Encarmine that I painted up a little while ago.

I don't know that there's a whole lot else to add, so here they are:


----------



## Stuntiesrule (Mar 22, 2009)

Loving the power weapons. I am always afraid to paint white as a primary color but you sir have done it wonderfully.


----------



## hardluck57 (Aug 23, 2010)

What kind of paint did you use for the while armour?

All the times I paint anything white I have to use about 10 layers and it ends up flaky and terrible looking. Currently using Citadel paints, which is probably part of the problem.

Great looking pics though. +rep


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

They look great! 
I feel that the white seems a little bland compared to the other colours, but making harder shadows could end up just looking messy anyways, and I suck at painting white anyway so don't listen to me


----------



## Sylvanas (Dec 11, 2011)

They look amazing.. Ive never seen Sanguinary Guard as white just as the usual golden colours. I like the paint scheme.


----------



## Inari82 (Dec 6, 2011)

Whoa! The faces on those look amazing. Between the shading and black pits of the eyes it gives them a very powerful expression.


----------



## UDLT (Feb 14, 2008)

Very eye popping contrast, also with the statue faces and dark gold, it comes across as a very sinister paint scheme. i like a lot!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I am always looking forward to your next update and this one did not disappoint. Great job on the very clean white look and the power weapons look excellent. The freehand is top notch and the colour scheme as a whole works really well. It's just a shame about Dante's backpack (the area around the vents look distorted).


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Red Corsairs said:


> I am always looking forward to your next update and this one did not disappoint. Great job on the very clean white look and the power weapons look excellent. The freehand is top notch and the colour scheme as a whole works really well. It's just a shame about Dante's backpack (the area around the vents look distorted).


Yeah, it was distorted. I thought it was odd when I picked him up that the store clerk apologized that they didn't have the metal version in stock. Now that I've painted both, I prefer him in metal.

Which I find odd, because I often prefer painting resin miniatures from other companies (Forge World included).

Just a little while ago, I got a chance to paint up a third party resin mini alongside a Finecast one, and the difference was stark. I don't understand why GW can't get better quality resin than the little guys.

Anyway, that's all a little off topic.


----------

